# Colonoscopy and Endoscopy on same day



## Rich767 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi I am supposed to be having both procedures a week on tuesday, has anyone else had them done on the same day?Do you only go in the room once so they do one and then the other or do you have to go in and out, and have sedation twice?Also what this I here about only having Sedation or Throat spray and not both together, why can't you have both?ThanksRich


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Rich,I too had both procedures done at the same time. They literally do have you lay on your side, spray your throat, then sedate you and do both. Then before you know it, it's over!


----------



## EarnestAccord (Dec 11, 2001)

I had it done awhile back, I guess its nickname is "the spinner". I think it refers to the visual of having tubes up both ends...They're actually not done at the same time as you guessed but right after each other. If you get the amnesiac/ sedation it won't even register until you're propped up in bed and its all over. Lots of love.


----------



## Cathy in CA (Feb 5, 2009)

This sounds like a great idea to me.... only lose one day of your life, sedation makes both easier and you get 2 test results.I never needed both done for diagnosis. Symptoms were always pretty straightforward; they were looking for ulcers in colon or stomach. I had UC + recurring gastritis. Now, my colonoscopies are just to make sure UC isn't returning or cancer starting. Nothing ever shows up to explain awful IBS-D. I think the person who said he had to choose throat spray or sedation was in UK. How much can those cost? It's worth it if you ask me.Cathy


----------



## riddick (Dec 30, 2008)

I had them both done last week (i couldn't tolerate the gastroscopy..so having that again this monday)......you won't get sedation and throat spray (not in the UK anyway).......it will be one or the other!I opted for sedation and to be honest mate it didn't sedate me in the slightest....the colonoscopy was a bit painful but tolerable...the gastroscopy was a complete non starter..i couldn't swallow the tube as i kept gagging on it constantly....the consultant reckons it will pass much easer with the throat spray this monday.


----------



## riddick (Dec 30, 2008)

The reason you don't get both in the UK is purely financial...there can be no other reason as both are on offer at the same time in other countries.


----------



## bexster32 (Mar 5, 2009)

I am in the UK and had both the throat spray and sedation.


----------



## riddick (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi bexster.which hospital did you have it done at? they won't let me have both..they say it's one or the other....the reason they give is that sedation and spray might compromise the airway! as i couldn't tolerate it with sedation (due to gagging...the level of sedation they gave me was so low as to be non existant)...so i have to have spray only on monday....needless to say i am absolutely dreading it.


----------



## bexster32 (Mar 5, 2009)

I had it done at bournemouth hospital. Maybe you could mention that I had them both done together. I have found that you have to keep on sometimes to get what you want. With me they did the spray 1st then the sedation and I dont remember a thing and I was really nervous. However I do remember the colonoscopy as it really hurt so they had to give me more sedation.


----------



## riddick (Dec 30, 2008)

I'll ask on monday....i am absolutely terrified of the procedure..i can't even sleep because of it! the colonoscopy was traumatic for me as well and they didn't give me any more sedation...when i asked afterwards the nurse said i was given minimum sedation! when i asked why she couldn't answer.....a poor do all round me thinks.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

If you have a driver... as in someone able to take you home, and have had no problems with past sedation... I would insist on more sedation Riddick. The Doc told you last time something to the effect of .... 'some people have trouble with it'. Riddick.. _of course_ SOME people have trouble with it. BUT not EVERYone has trouble with it. Tell them you need much more sedation than you had last time or they will have the same result! It is more time efficient for them too if you have little or no sedation (time wise.. they can clear you out faster)... but you obviously NEED heavier sedation and I think there is no GOOD reason for them to deny you that.Be your own advocate and Be assertive.I'll be thinking of you.BQ


----------



## riddick (Dec 30, 2008)

I will insist on it! i'll give it a go...if result is same again i'll get it done privately with a general anaethetic.


----------



## newscat (Jun 2, 2007)

They gave me a little more sedation than they did before for my colonoscopy, I came to after both were done!


----------



## Ausie one (Jan 24, 2009)

Sorry to hear your problems.I had both done last year and they just sprayed my throat before I went in the one room and had a injection in my hand and woke up back in the room I started at.So I can not understand why they are being like that not giving enough sedation. There is no need for a general if they do it properly the first time.I have had a few Colonospocies and always slept through them.I know I felt more nervous last time as I had to have both together as I had had the Endoscope years ago on it's own so was glad to get them done together.Good luck nothing to get upset about if they do it right for you and give you enough to sedate you.


----------

